# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  DHB oder einfache Hormontherapie, mit oder ohne Bestrahlung?

## Heiupet

Ich poste hier für einen Freund, der nicht so Internet-erfahren ist wie ich, und der außerdem Angst davor hat, in Diskussionsforen eher zu viel und vor allem widersprüchliche Informationen zu bekommen. Deshalb stelle ich für Ihn hier ein (vgl. auch meinen anderen Beitrag: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...er-Kombination).
Ich habe heute die wichtigen Dokumente gescannt (Arztbericht KH nach OP, Pathologischer Befund, Arztbericht vor Hormonbehandlung wegen Einholung einer Zweitmeinung).
Da sie hier nicht hochgeladen werden können, fände ich es toll, wenn ihr einen Blick auf die Fakten werfen könntet. Die persönlichen Daten meines Freundes und der jeweiligen Ärzte habe ich unkenntlich gemacht:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/2160175...7627502039546/

Hier ein kurzer Abriss:

Prä-OP PSA 25,9
OP 09.03.11 2011, Befund Adenokarzinom pT3b, Pn1, pN1(2/21, R0, G2, Gleason 3+4=7
Prostatacarcinom C61
Lymphknoten-Metastasen C77.9

Pathologie: 

I Resektionsrand Harnblasenhals: 1,5 x 0,4 x 0,2cm
II Neurovaskuläres Bündel II : 0,6 x 0,4 x 0,2 cm
III Resektionsrand Harnröhre 0,8 x 0,3 x 0,2 cm

Tumorfreier Resektionsrand Harnblasen u. Harnröhre und tumorfreies neurovaskuläres Bündel links

PSA-Nadir: 0,37 05/2011

PSA: 0,84 (11.08.2011)

Wie gesagt, gibt es weitere Details in den Artzbriefen unter obiger Adresse.

Mein Freund hat sich als weitere Beahndlungsform für die DHB nach Leibovitz entschieden. Der heute als Zweitmeinung gehörte Arzt meinte, dass er auch, anders als die vorher befragten Kollegen, eine Bestrahlung anrät, da ja die Samenblase wohl auch befallen war und somit ein Ziel für die Strahlentherapie gegeben wäre. Die anderen Kollegen waren bisher der Meinung, dass eine Bestrahlung ein "Schuss ins Leere" wäre.
Ich fände es sehr nett, wenn ihr mir Eure Erfahrungen, Meinung und Rat zum weiteren Vorgehen sagen könntet. Ich werde sie gerne weiterleiten.

----------


## Heiupet

Nach der Einholung einer Zweitmeinung war mein Freund eigentlich schon entschieden und wollte die DHB angehen. Jetzt hat er den Arztbrief des beratenden Arztes bekommen und ist natürlich verunsichert, weil der die Wirkung der DHB wieder relativiert und sogar von Bestrahlung spricht, was für mich bei einem PSA von 0.78 nach OP eher einem Blindfeuer gleich kommen würde.
Ich habe den Arztbericht unter "DHB?" auf der oben erwähnten Seite hochgeladen und würde mich freuen, wenn ihr Zeit findet, die Briefe zu lesen und eure Erfahrung und euren Rat hier niederzulegen oder als PM zu schicken.
Auf jeden Fall möchte mein Freund bis Ende des Monats die HB, so oder so, beginnen.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Heiupet,

von Dir sind mehrere Threads begonnen worden. Mit *diesem* Beitrag hast Du doch für Deinen Freund schon einen Hinweis bekommen, was sinnvoll wäre, bevor mit einer Radiatio begonnen wird. Auch Deine Frage zur Hormontherapie ist von einem Experten beantwortet worden. Wenn sich also nun keine weiteren Antworten mehr einstellen, solltest Du nicht wundern. Wenn Dein Freund nun die ursprünglich schon einmal geplante DHB durchziehen möchte, sollte man ihn nach den bislang bekannt gewordenen Fakten nicht davon abhalten. Ob dann irgendwann auch noch eine Bestrahlung erforderlich sein wird, sollte der behandelnde Urologe vor Ort entscheiden, und zwar nach Möglichkeit unter vorheriger Abklärung der zu bestrahlenden Körperregionen durch eine PET-Kontrolle.

----------


## Heiupet

Hallo Harald, danke für deinen Hinweis. Ich hatte einen neuen Thread begonnen, weil ich speziell zur Hormonblockade fragen wollte und dachte, dass meine Frage besser im Forum für HB aufgehoben wäre. Außerdem hatte ich ja bisher die Dokumente mit ärztlichen Befunden nicht veröffentlicht und hatte gehofft, dass die Details doch noch neue Ratschläge und Sichtweisen erbringen würden. Für mich als Laien ist nicht nachvollziehbar, wie vehement Urologen beim Thema Bestrahlung auseinander driften. Der letzte Arztbrief empfiehlt ja ausdrücklich die Bestrahlung der Prostataloge und der pelvinen Lymphabflussbahnen, während andere Ärzte sagen, dass das viel zu ungenau und drauflos ist. Was du von der PET sagst, kann ich deshalb schon gut nachempfinden: erst sollte man befallenes Gewebe lokalisieren und dann erst bestrahlen. Wie gesagt, mein Freund ist von den verschiedenen medizinischen Aussagen ohnehin schon genug verunsichert, deshalb informiere ich mich hier und auch anderswo. Deshalb noch einmal: ich freue mich, wenn sich jemand die Zeit nimmt, die Artzbriefe (Adresse s.o.) zu lesen und einen Rat aus seiner Geschichte  heraus zu geben. Gruß, Heiner

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Heiner,

eine DHB, also die dreifache Hormonblockade nach Bob Leibowitz, würde den Organismus ganz schön belasten, also regelrecht schlauchen, weil ja auch das Testosteron fast ganz abhanden kommen würde. Es würde sich eine SAB - mit dieser Abkürzung bei Google zwar erreichbar, aber mit anderen Deutungen - anbieten. Bei Kisp unter den vom Moderatur Ralf registrierten Abkürzungen findest Du diese Erläuterung:

"SAB sequential androgen blockade - sequentiale Androgenblockade (eine AB, bei der die Androgenrezeptoren blockiert und die Umwandlung
von Testosteron in Dihydrotestosteron gehemmt werden, i. a. durch Antiandrogen + 5-alpha-Reduktase-Hemmer; in die Testosteron-Synthese wird hingegen nicht eingegriffen)"

Falls es bei der DHB bleibt, unbedingt prophylaktisch Zometa oder Bondronat ganz langsam zum Schutz der Knochen infusionieren lassen. Unbedingt vorher den Testosteronwert ermitteln lassen, um die Wirksamkeit der DHB überprüfen zu können. Zudem vor dem Implantieren des LHRH-Analogon eine Woche vorher das Antiandrogen einsetzen, um das sog. Flare-Up-Phänomen zu vermeiden. Zudem könnte es unter der Einwirkung z.B. von Casodex zu einer Gynäkomastie, also einer schmerzhaften Brustanschwellung kommen. Die Schmerzen sind aber durchaus zu ertragen. Vor allem aber wegen der sich verändernden Optik könnte man die Mamillen vorher auch bestrahlen lassen. Du sieht also, es gilt schon Einiges zu beachten.

*"Es gibt keine reine Wahrheit, aber ebenso wenig einen reinen Irrtum"
*(Friedrich Hebbel)

----------


## Heiupet

Hallo Harald,

herzlichen Dank für einen sehr guten Tipp, den ich gerne an meinen Freund weiterleiten werde. Dass die DHB schlaucht, hatte er auch schon gehört, aber der "Knochenschutz" war ihm wohl noch nicht untergekommen.

Beste Grüße,

Heiner

----------


## Heiupet

Stand der Dinge: beim Beratungsgespräch heute meinte der Radiologe, dass er ohne PET und Gewebenachweis von der Bestrahlung "ins Leere", in diesem Fall an den Ort, an dem die Prostata saß, abrät. Darüber hinaus würde ja  Hormontherapie verhindern, dass eine PET überhaupt ein Ergebnis bringen könnte. Sein "Weg": abwarten, bis der PSA bei ca. 1,5 angekommen ist (Nadir war 0,37, im Moment, ca. 6 Monate nach der OP, 0,84, vor der OP 25,9), dann PET und, wenn ein Ziel für die Bestrahlung gefunden wird, radiologisch behandeln und Hormonbehandlung erst anschließend. Was sind eure Erfahrungen, bzw. was haltet ihr von diesem Weg. Danke!

----------


## spertel

Guten Abend Heiupet

Bei Deinem Freund ist die Erkrankung bereits in einem nicht unerheblichen Maß fortgeschritten. Der hohe aPSA, das pathologische Stadium und die relativ kurze Verdopplungszeit nach der OP sprechen meiner unbedeutenden Ansicht nach eindeutig für einen systemischen Progress.

Daher macht eine Strahlentherapie der Prostataloge wenig Sinn, da dies eine lokale Therapieform darstellt, die vermutlich ohne jeglichen Benefit bleiben dürfte.
Aus diesem Grund macht auch ein PET-CT wenig Sinn, da eine therapeutische Konsequenz nicht ersichtlich ist.

Es macht keinen Sinn, sichtbare Metastasen bildgebend darzustellen, wenn diese nicht eliminiert werden können.

Ich denke, Dein Freund wird um eine Hormontherapie als weitere Maßnahme nicht herum kommen; Harald hat hierzu schon die wesentlichen Dinge ausführlich erläutert; dem habe ich nichts hinzu zu fügen.

Alles Gute

Spertel

----------


## Heiupet

Hallo Spertel,

vielen Dank, dass du dir die Zeit genommen hast, zu lesen und zu antworten. Meinem Freund ist klar, dass er um die HB nicht herum kommt. Ich entnehme deinem Beitrag, dass du nicht über die PET gehen würdest in der Hoffnung, neues karinogenes Gewebe zu bestrahlen, sondern sofort mit der HB beginnen würdest, weil die Verdoppelung für sich spricht. Habe ich das richtig verstanden?

Gruß,

Heiner

----------


## spertel

Hi Heiner

Ich habe aus einem Deiner Beiträge entnommen, dass Dein Freund erst 58 Jahre alt ist; das ist verdammt jung !

Im Prinzip würde ich noch einmal meine bereits getätigten Aussagen bekräftigen, angesichts des Alters, welches mir vorher nicht bewußt gewesen ist, wäre vielleicht doch zu überlegen, ob eine Strahlentherapie einschl. Lymphabflusswege in Kombination mit einer Hormontherapie nicht eine kleine Chance eröffnen würde, diese Angelegenheit vielleicht doch einige Zeit länger zu kontrollieren.

Die Aussichten auf langfristgen Erfolg bleiben zwar aus meiner Sicht gering, besonders durch den rasanten postoperativen PSA-Anstieg, aber vielleicht sollte man doch versuchen eine Chance zu ergreifen, die eigentlich nicht besteht.

Das Profil von BurgerH ist Beweis dafür, dass selbst bei ungünstiger Konstellation eine Heilung möglich ist.

Ob Hans-Jörg seinerzeit ein PET-Ct machen ließ ist mir nicht bekannt; ich wüßte auch nicht, ob dies von Nutzen gewesen wäre.

Vermutlich wird ein Pet-CT den Nachweis liefern, wo PSA-produzierende Krebszellen vorhanden sind, nur wird eine Zerstörung dieses Tumorgewebe nur gelingen, wenn dieses im Strahlungsfeld liegt. Ich würde davan ausgehen, dass sich zumindest Mikrometastasen auch ausserhalb der Prostataloge befinden.

Dein Freund sollte nun abwägen, zu welcher Variante er tendiert.....eine schwierige Entscheidung.

Gruss

Reinhard

----------


## Heiupet

Hallo liebe Forenten,

mein Freund, für den ich ja hier recherchiere und Rat einhole, hat mich gebeten, das Forum noch einmal wegen einer Entscheidungshilfe zu befragen (Krankengeschichte und Details s.o.). Im vorigen Herbst/Winter erfolgte eine Bestrahlung der Prostataloge ohne begleitende Hormontherapie. Der PSA Wert ging erst einmal in den Keller, ist aber mittlerweile wieder angestiegen:

18.08.12  Wert 2,55
08.11.12  Wert 4,66

Eine erneute PET (24.10.12) zeigte zwei Herde (6mm und 10mm) im Bereich der Lymphknoten. Diese werden ab morgen bestrahlt. Da der Radiologe und der behandelnde Urologe unabhängig voneinander davon ausgehen, dass neben diesen beiden Herden noch weitere Karzinom-Aktivität im Körper besteht, beide aber verschiedene Therapievorschläge haben, ist eine Drittmeinung erwünscht, auch und gerade auf Grund eurer persönlichen Krankheitsgeschichte.

Vorschlag des Urologen: 
neben der Bestrahlung unmittelbar einsetzende Hormonbehandlung über zwei Jahre

Vorschlag des Radiologen:
neben der Bestrahlung ein Behandlungszyklus mit Hormonen (eine Hormonspritze Depot für ein Vierteljahr), anschließend erneute Kontrolle des PSA und Entscheid über weitere Therapie

Wie seht ihr das? Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!

----------


## Hvielemi

> Vorschlag des Urologen: 
> neben der Bestrahlung unmittelbar einsetzende Hormonbehandlung über zwei Jahre
> 
> Vorschlag des Radiologen:
> neben der Bestrahlung ein Behandlungszyklus mit Hormonen (eine Hormonspritze Depot für ein Vierteljahr), anschließend erneute Kontrolle des PSA und Entscheid über weitere Therapie


Stellt sich die Frage, warum diese beiden Metastasen zu bestrahlen seien, wenn eh weitere vorhanden seien, die bei der
rasanten PSA-Verdoppelungszeit von 3 Monaten das Geschehen bald dominieren würden (Dazu sagen hoffentlich auch noch Berufenere etwas). 
Da ist die AHT wohl und leider angebracht.

Ansonsten:
Beide Therapie-Vorschläge sind identisch, denn niemand sollte nach drei Monaten AHT unbesehen der PSA-Kontrolle die nächste Spritze reinknallen. Die Therapie muss also ohnehin alle drei Monate abgewogen werden, auch beim Urologen.
Wichtig: PSA-Test jeweils auswerten VOR der nächsten Injektion.

Ich schlag Deinem Freund aber aus persönlicher leidvoller Erfahrung vor, erst mal ein Einmonats-Depot des vorgesehenen Präparates zu verwenden und erst dann, bei erkannter Verträglichkeit, mit dem Dreimonate-Depot weiterzufahren, bzw. falls wenig erträglich, ein anderes Präparat zu verwenden.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Heiupet

Hallo lieber Hvielemi, erst einmal möchte ich dir sagen, dass ich dein Motto "Carpe Diem" mit voller Überzeugung teile und erwidere und dir für deinen Weg viel Kraft und Gelingen wünsche. Deine Anregungen habe ich eben an meinen Freund weitergegeben, vor allem den Tipp mit der Verträglichkeit. Besten Dank dafür, Heiner

----------


## Stempel

Hallo Heiupet, 

mit einer persönlichen Krankengeschichte kann ich nicht dienen. Ich bin im Moment nach Operation und Bestrahlung der Prostataloge MIT begleitender Hormontherapie. Ich versteh gar nicht, wieso dies OHNE gemacht wird. Nach Info des National Institute of Cancer -> Stage III hat die begleitende Hormontherapie klare Vorteile bei den statistischen Überlebensraten... 

Nach meinem Verständnis würde ich die Bestrahlung nun in jedem Fall durchführen. Sie wird den Krebs vermutlich nicht ausmerzen. Sie ist aber das einzige Mittel zur Reduktion des Krebses, während die Hormontherapie nur das Wachstum hemmt. Und weil bekanntlich die Hoffnung zuletzt stirbt, kommt nach der Reduktion die Eliminierung. 

Außerdem ist Dein Freund jung und kräftig und hält das aus. 
Viel Glück dabei, Wolfgang

----------


## Heiupet

Danke Wolfgang, und ich wünsche dir nach deiner Behandlung viel Glück und gutes Gelingen. Ich verstehe deinen Ansatz, vielleicht war mein Freund einfach zu dem Zeitpunkt der Entscheidung noch nicht bereit, den Weg über die HT zu beschreiten und hoffte, dass nach der ersten Bestrahlung alles erwischt worden wäre an malignem Gewebe....
Viele Grüße, Heiner

----------


## BurgerH

> Das Profil von BurgerH ist Beweis dafür, dass selbst bei ungünstiger Konstellation eine Heilung möglich ist.
> 
> Ob Hans-Jörg seinerzeit ein PET-Ct machen ließ ist mir nicht bekannt; ich wüßte auch nicht, ob dies von Nutzen gewesen wäre.


Hallo Reinhard,

vor 13 Jahren war das Cholin 11/PET CT noch kein Thema.

Ich hatte einfach das Glück, dass der Chefarzt am Diako in Mannheim angesichts meines jugendlichen Alters von 58 Jahren, eine maximale Therapie mit sofortiger zweifacher Hormonblockade und gleichzeitiger Bestrahlung vorschlug. Und dass mich dann Uwe Peters - Gott hab ihn selig - auf die von seinem örtlichen Professor in Offenbach propagierte intermittierende Hormontherapie aufmerksam machte. Sonst würde ich wahrscheinlich heute noch die Spritze erhalten. So hatte ich unterstützt von meinem Urologen den Mut, bei günstigen PSA-Werten zu intermittieren und ich brauchte bis heute nicht mehr die Hormontherapie einsetzen.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

noch eine Ergänzung zu meiner eigenen PK-Geschichte.

Das war Anfang 2000 als ich mit einem scheußlichen Ergebnis aus der OP kam:
T3b, N1 (Lymphknotenbefall), RX (Schnittrand unklar).

Neben der Hormontherapie empfahl mir damals der Chefarzt auch die Orchiektomie, die chirurgische Kastration. Da die Orchiektomie 20 Jahre vorher bei meinem Vater auch durchgeführt wurde, sah ich dies fast als normal an.

Ich telefonierte mit meinem Hausarzt, dem Urologen und meinem Psychotherapeuten:

Keiner konnte und wollte mir zu etwas raten.

Wenn da beim Verbandswechsel nicht ein litauischer Assistenzarzt gewesen wäre, den ich auch daraufhin ansprach. Er antwortete spontan: "In Ihrem Alter doch nur Hormontherapie, die ist reversibel!"

Erst dann habe ich den Unterschied der beiden Therapien richtig begriffen und mich für die HT entschieden.

Glück muss der Mensch haben und an einen litauischen Assistenzarzt geraten!  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Heiupet

Hallo Hansjörg,

danke für deine persönliche Schilderung, und ich kann aus der Sicht meines Freundes nur bestätigen, dass man

a) immer wieder selber forschen und nachfragen muss

und

b) trotzdem auf die Hilfe des Kollegen Zufall angewiesen ist.

Es ist schon erstaunlich, dass viele Ärzte immer noch 08/15 behandeln, wo doch das Spektrum der Möglichkeiten so vielfältig und situationsspezifisch anzuwenden ist. Wie gut, dass es Foren wie dieses hier gibt, um sich auszutauschen und zu helfen.
Danke dafür!

----------


## M Schostak

> Es macht keinen Sinn, sichtbare Metastasen bildgebend darzustellen, wenn diese nicht eliminiert werden können.


Heutzutage ist eine Lymphknotenchirurgie und/oder eine Bestrahlung von tumorbefallenen Lymphknoten sicher wesentlich besser möglich als noch vor einigen Jahren.
Und klären, ob eine Metastase eliminierbar ist oder nicht, kann man nur mit Bildgebung.

Welche der beiden Methoden besser geht, hängt sicher v.a. davon ab, wen man fragt (Ich würde z.B. operieren), wahrscheinlich nehmen sich beide Optionen nicht viel.
Die Messing-Studie (RPX + LAE mit positiven LK) hat gezeigt, dass eine lokale Therapie besser ist als nur Hormone und dass es eine gewisse Chance gibt, ganz um Hormone herum zu kommen. In der EORTC-Studie von Schröder waren positive LK ohne Therapie des Primärtumors mit und ohne Hormontherapie prognostisch sehr schlecht anzusehen. 
Fazit: 
Lokale Therapiemaßnahmen ausnutzen, 
entfern-( oder bestrahl)bare LK angehen (ggf. Bildgebungsgesteuert).

Grüße

Martin Schostak

----------


## Heiupet

Erst einmal danke für eure Antworten und Anregungen, die ich an meinen Freund weitergegeben habe. Auf Anraten seines Urologen und nach Einholen einer fundierten Sekundärbeurteilung der Diagnose hat eine bildgesteuerte Bestrahlung der in der PET nachgewiesenen Metastasen in den Lymphknoten begonnen. Parallel ist eine zweifache Hormonblockade initiiert worden. Nach 3 Monaten soll der Verlauf der Krankheit bzw. der Erfolg der Maßnahmen untersucht und dokumentiert werden.

----------


## M Schostak

> Parallel ist eine zweifache Hormonblockade initiiert worden. Nach 3 Monaten soll der Verlauf der Krankheit bzw. der Erfolg der Maßnahmen untersucht und dokumentiert werden.


Eine parallele Hormonentzugstherapie maskiert den Effekt der Strahlentherapie (denn das PSA fällt mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit in jedem Fall).
Insofern gibt es da nach Ende der Strahlen nicht viel richtungsweisendes zu erwarten. Die Theorie, die Krebszellen seien dann empfindlicher für die Strahlen ist spekulativ.

Ich rate deshalb, zunächst *keine* begleitende Hormontherapie zu machen, sondern zunächst den PSA-Nadir nach Bestrahlung der Lymphknoten abzuwarten.

Fazit:
Haben die Strahlen allein gut angesprochen (also fällt das PSA), warten bis zur erneuten Progredienz, dann Bicalutamid Mono (s.u.)
Bleibt das PSA stabil stabil, ebenfalls warten
Steigt das PSA kontinuierlich, mit einer einfachen Rezeptorblockade (Bicalutamid 150 Mono) beginnen und nur bei weiterem PSA-Progress auf LHRH eskalieren.

herzliche Grüße

M. Schostak

----------


## Heiupet

Danke für die rasche Rückmeldung. Die behandelnden bzw. beratenden Ärzte waren der Meinung, dass es beim raschen prozentualen Anstieg des PSA-Wertes im Verlauf des letzten Jahres doch beides sein sollte. Es wurden noch weitere Ansiedlung von Krebszellen vermutet, aber in den Knochen konnte nichts nachgewiesen werden. Mein Freund ist dem Rat der Ärzte gefolgt.

----------


## Heiupet

Hallo liebe Forenten,

mein Freund hat jetzt, ein Jahr nach dem Ende der ersten Hormontherapie, bei den PSA-Werten eine Entwicklung, die ihn wieder beunruhigt:

vor 12 Monaten kleiner als 0,01
vor 9 Montaten 0,01
vor 6 Monaten 0,02
vor 3 Monaten 0,04
aktueller Wert 0,08

Sein Facharzt hatte ihm schon gesagt, dass er bei einer solchen Entwicklung einen Wiedereinstieg in die Hormonblockade empfiehlt.
Mein Freund möchte die Vorzüge der Hormonblockade natürlich so lange wie möglich (er ist jetzt knapp 61 Jahre jung) ausschöpfen und möchte deshalb intermittierend arbeiten, also zwischendurch aus der Hormonblockade wieder aussteigen und die Entwicklung der Werte beobachten.
Was sind eure Erfahrungen, und wie beurteilt ihr die Entwicklung der PSA-Werte?
Hier noch einmal die Krankheitsgeschichte in Kurzform:

Diagnose nach Biopsie Februar 2011 und Prostatektomie mit anschließender Reha
Wiederansteigen der Werte
Radiologie mit deutlicher Reduktions der Werte 2011/2012
Wiederanstieg
Hormonblockade 2012/2013

Genauere Daten zur Erkrankung am Anfang des Threads.

Danke!

----------


## Hvielemi

> mein Freund hat jetzt, ein Jahr nach dem Ende der ersten Hormontherapie, bei den PSA-Werten eine Entwicklung, die ihn wieder beunruhigt:
> 
> vor 12 Monaten kleiner als 0,01
> vor 9 Montaten 0,01
> vor 6 Monaten 0,02
> vor 3 Monaten 0,04
> aktueller Wert 0,08
> 
> Mein Freund möchte die Vorzüge der Hormonblockade natürlich so lange wie möglich (er ist jetzt knapp 61 Jahre jung) 
> ...


Zunächst bin ich froh, dass Dein Freund nicht meinem Rat in Beitrag #12 folgte,
sondern sich durch Martin Schostak zu einer lokalen Therapie ermutigen liess.

Nun ist die Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) des PSA wieder wie zuvor bei 3 Monaten, 
aber auf sehr viel tieferem Niveau. Setzte man die Entwicklung von 2012
fort ...




> 18.08.12  Wert 2,55
> 08.11.12  Wert 4,66


... wäre der PSA heute irgendwo bei 150ng/ml.
Die durch die Bestrahlung der Lymphknoten gewonnene Zeit
würde also rund 11 Verdoppelungszyklen entsprechen, was
bei einer VZ von 3 Monaten immerhin fast drei Jahre sind.

Warum also nicht diese Zeit im Sinne einer Intermission 
abfeiern, und wenn der PSA wieder den Ausgangswert von
gut 4ng/ml erreicht hat, wieder ein PET machen und nachschauen,
ob die Quelle des erneuten PSA-Anstieges ähnlich günstig liege,
wie das Erste mal. Dann erneut lokal therapieren und einen 
weiteren Zyklus im Sinne des gehabten beginnen.

Ob sich das Szenario von 2011/12 wiederholen lasse, ist natürlich nur
eine Spekulation auf die Zukunft, aber versuchen kann man das.


Let the good times roll!
Hvielemi / Konrad


PS:
Vielleicht kann sich Dein Freund nach der durchlebten Erfolgsgeschichte
dazu entscheiden, hier selbst mal ein paar Worte zu schreiben?

----------


## Heiupet

Hallo Konrad,

erst einmal herzlichen Dank für die nette und hilfreiche Antwort. Mein Freund neigt dazu, sich "verrückt zu machen", und deshalb vermeidet er die eigene Teilnahme am Forum. Das mag sich noch ändern, im Moment bin ich aber sein "Sprachrohr". Ich habe ihn eben angerufen, und er wird definitiv bei diesem Wert die Hormonblockade definitiv nicht wieder aufnehmen. Ob er bis PSA 4 (dem "Erkenntniswert" für eine PET) wartet, muss und will er noch überlegen.
Meine Sicht der Dinge: ein Szenario wie die Schießerei in "High Noon". Du stehst dem Krebs gegenüber und musst genau überlegen, wann und wie schnell du ziehst und schießt, ob du reagierst oder selber agierst, und das bei angespannten Nerven.... .
Ich wünsche dir weiterhin gutes Gelingen.

Beste Grüße,

Heiner

P.S. Wenn mein Freund zum Anschauen bereit ist, schick ich ihm mal den Link zu deinem PSA-Verlauf bzw die gesamte Dokumentation. Sehr gut und sehr aufschlussreich.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Wenn mein Freund zum Anschauen bereit ist, 
> schick ich ihm mal den Link zu deinem PSA-Verlauf bzw die gesamte Dokumentation.


Lieber Heiner

Tu das bitte nicht, denn erstens war ich der, der deinen Freund schon
aufgegeben hatte mit dem Rat zur AHT, und zweitens ist gerade meine
Geschichte davon geprägt, dass ich trotz aufschlussreicher Bildgebung 
von einer lokalen Therapie abgesehen hatte.
Für die 'zweite Runde' von "High Noon" könnte dies entmutigend wirken 
auf die angespannten Nerven deines Freundes, der bisher alles richtig 
gemacht hatte.

Ansonsten Danke für das Kompliment und die guten Wünsche.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Heiupet

Hallo Konrad,

ich bin deinem Rat gefolgt und habe meinen Freund nicht ermutigt, deinen PSA-Verlauf anzuschauen. Das war gut so. Heute ist der neue Wert gekommen, und im letzten Quartal ist der PSA-Wert um das Vierfache von 0.08 auf 0.32 gestiegen. Ich werde versuchen, ihn zu bewegen, den Verlauf bis zu einer PET-relevanten Entwicklung abzuwarten und dann ein neues PET zu machen. Er sagt aber, das die gesundheitlichen Risiken einer erneuten Strahlentherapie ihn abschrecken: das bestrahlte Gewebe kann wohl später bei anderen gesundheitlichen Problemen nicht mehr operiert werden, so sagte er mir. Egal, auch ich bin als Nichtbetroffener der Meinung, dass die man die Zyklen einer intermittierenden Hormongabe ausreizen und immer auch über andere Therapieformen nachdenken sollte.

----------


## Heiupet

Mein Freund war jetzt beim Arzt zum Gespräch über die erneute Progression des PSA-Wertes, der ja auf eine Metastasierung hindeutet. Dazu meinen Fragen:

- der Arzt meinte, man könne durch ein Abwarten die absolute Spanne, bis die Hormontherapie nicht mehr wirkt, nicht verlängern; seht ihr das genau so?
- wann würdet ihr mit der (zweiten) Hormontherapie, d.h. bei welchem PSA-Wert, einsteigen?
- es ist ja schon einmal im Bereich der Lymphknoten der Leiste radiologisch bestrahlt worden: würdet ihr eine erneute PET machen und danach evtl. auch noch einmal radiologisch reagieren, falls es "leuchtet" im PET?
- wenn nein, welche Therapieformen würdet ihr, begleitend zur Hormonblockade, aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen?

Krankheitsverlauf und Werte s.o.; danke für eure Hilfe, Rat und Tipps!!

----------


## Heiupet

Mehr als zwei Jahre später muss ich das Forum noch einmal für meinen Freund um Rat fragen, da er mich heute niedergeschlagen anrief. Im Februar hatte er die zweite von aufeinanderfolgenden Dreimonatsinjektionen mit der Hormonblockade bekommen. Sein Urologe hatte mit ihm abgesprochen, die Entwicklung des PSA zu beobachten, bevor die nächste Spritze kommt. Im Februar war der PSA 0,1, und auch im Mai und August war er konstant niedrig geblieben. Mein Freund hatte auch berichtet, dass er nach wie vor keine Anzeichen erkennen könne (Libido etc.), dass die Testosteron-Produktion nach dem Absetzen der HB im Februar wieder eingesetzt hat. Er sagte aber kurz vor der Blutentnahme, dass sich jetzt doch wieder ein "Testosteron-Gefühl" einstellt. Umso heftiger traf ihn heute der festgestellte PSA-Wert von 2,5 (nach 0,1 noch im Mai und August). Ich ärgere mich zwischendurch kolossal über ihn, weil er immer wieder seinen Kopf in den Sand steckt und den Tatsachen und dem HIntergrund seiner Erkrankung nicht ins Auge schaut, sondern immer nur verdrängt. Ich habe es selbst als (noch) Verschonter hier im Forum als sehr wohltuend erfahren, wie offen und "anpackend" so viele mit ihrer Erkrankungen umgehen, allen voran der mir sehr geschätzte Hvielemi.

Sei's drum.... Was bedeutet dieser rasante Anstieg möglicherweise? Nach PET und Bestrahlung 2011/2012, zu der ich meinen Freund überreden musste, lag eine lange Zeit der trügerischen Ruhe bis heute, begünstigt natürlich durch die HB. Wie würdet ihr die Situation  beurteilen? Sollte er eine weitere PET mit dem Ziel angehen, neue Metastasen zu entdecken und zu bestrahlen, oder sollte er "einfach" mit der HB weitermachen wie bisher? Die Krankengeschichte findet ihr weiter oben im ersten Post, die Entwicklung in den folgenden.

Erschreckend ist die Tatsache, dass der PSA Wert nach HB bisher immer moderat mit einer Null vor dem Komma anstieg.... Danke für eure Tipps.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Heiupet,

ersteinmal gilt "ein Wert ist kein Wert". Dein Freund sollte in ca. vier Wochen noch einmal den PSA-Wert bestimmen lassen. Bestätigt sich der Anstieg, dann sollte er eine *PSMA*-PET/CT machen lassen, auch wenn er sie selbst bezahlen muss. Das ist die beste heute verfügbare bildgebende Diagnostik. Erst wenn man weiß, woher das PSA kommt, kann man überlegen, wie jetzt am besten vorzugehen ist. Die ADT mit GnRH-Spritzen ist jetzt jedenfalls keine Option mehr. Welche Klinik in seiner Nähe die PSMA-PET/CT anbietet, kann er *hier* erfahren.

Ralf

----------


## rolando

> RalfDM:
> Die ADT mit GnRH-Spritzen ist jetzt jedenfalls keine Option mehr.


Warum, der Freund befindet sich doch momentan, soweit ich es nachvollziehen konnte, seit Mai in der Off-Phase der iADT, hat bisher glaube ich erst zwei Hormonentzugs-Zyklen hinter sich und beim letzten Zyklus gerade mal zwei Drei-Monatsinjektionen erhalten? Müsste man nicht noch einmal einem erneuten Hormonentzug mit GnRH-Spritzen unternehmen,  vielleicht auch mit einem anderen Wirkstoff oder von Agonist zu Antagonist (Firmagon)? Bisher hat die ADT mit einem PSA-Nadir von 0,1 ng/ml doch gut funktioniert.

Gruß 
Roland

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Roland,

der Freund hat jetzt fünf Jahre lang ADT gemacht. Ewig hält das nicht, und dann wird er kastrationsresistent. Wenn das PSA nach dem Absetzen des GnRH so schnell ansteigt – was ja noch zu bestätigen ist – und zwar auf einen Wert, bei dem die PSMA-PET/CT schon sehr treffsicher ist, dann sollte er die Chance nutzen herauszufinden, wo noch Krebsreste sind, und dann zusammen mit seinem Arzt überlegen, was am besten zu tun ist. Die PSMA-PET/CT gab es vor fünf Jahren noch nicht, jetzt gibt es sie und ebenso z. B. das CyberKnife. Der Freund wird nicht jünger, sein Alter kennen wir allerdings nicht. Wenn er noch lange zuwartet, könnte er für bestimmte Therapien zu alt sein. Ob sie, heute durchgeführt, allerdings sein Leben verlängern würden, kann niemand sagen.

Ralf

----------


## Heiupet

Herzlichen Dank für die Gedanken und Tipps. Ich dachte, der Link zu den Fotos der Arztbriefe sei noch gültig, er läuft aber nicht mehr. Mein Freund ist jetz 63 Jahre alt, die Diagnose und OP traf ihn mit 58. Ich habe ihn damals zur ersten PET überredet bzw. ihn davon überzeugt. Dann wurden in der Leiste Metastasen gefunden und bestrahlt. Ich denke in der Tat, dass einiges für ein neues bildgebendes Verfahren spricht.

----------


## LowRoad

Würde ich unbedingt unterstützen: PSMA-PET, eventuell gefolgt von lokalen Therapiemaßnahmen. Eine weitere ADT wird ihm aber dadurch nicht erspart bleiben, höchsten eine Verzögerung des Beginns. Heilung dürfte kaum zu erwarten sein, oder?

P.S. ich mache die iADT jetzt schon 8 Jahre bei Gleason 5+4 und Knochenmetastasen bei Primärdiagnose, noch wirkt sie.

----------


## Heiupet

Nein, Heilung ist nicht zu erwarten. Ich bin mit der Haltung meines Freundes (Hoffen auf Wunder, Kopf in den Sand) nicht einverstanden, unterstütze ihn aber trotdem und versuche, ihn zu Offenheit und "in die Augen schauen" zu bewegen.

----------


## rolando

@RalfDm:

Keine Frage , dass der Sache mit einem PSMA-PET/CT nachgegangen werden muss. Da ich mich nur anhand der alten Threads informieren konnte, bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass seit 2014 nur zwei iADT-Zyklen gelaufen sind. 
Ich war allerdings seither auch der Meinung, von Kastraktionsresistenz spricht man erst dann, wenn es unter laufendem Hormonentzug zum PSA-Anstieg kommt. Das ist ja hier noch nicht der Fall. Ich möchte keinesfalls den Eindruck erwecken, dass  man noch zuwarten kann, ich habe eher die Einstellung notwendige Therapieschritte möglichst früh einzuleiten.

Roland

----------


## Heiupet

Mein Freund ist nach wie vor eher "störrisch", was Beratung angeht. So hat er erst jetzt vor einer Woche, obwohl ich ihm seit zwei Jahren damit in den Ohren liege nach Verstärkung hier aus dem Forum (s.o.), auf eigene Kosten eine PSMA-PET CT/MRT machen lassen. Der Arztbrief liegt vor. Natürlich gibt es Metastasen in den Lymphbahnen und woanders, was nach dem rasanten Anstieg der PSA in den Pausen zwischen der Hormonblockade auch nicht überrascht. Er hatte bisher eine weitere Bestrahlung abgelehnt, erst nachdem ihn sein (guter) Urologe etwas in die Richtung "geschubst" hat, ist er jetzt wieder offen dafür. Er war ja damals nach der OP 2011 bestrahlt worden.
Meine Frage heute: natürlich stehen jetzt Entscheidungen an, die eine Zweit- oder sogar Drittmeinung erforderlich machen. Er wird mir eine Kopie der DVD geben. Gibt es hier im Forum jemanden, der die PSMA-PET Daten lesen und beurteilen kann? Dann würde ich evtl. die DVD auf meine Dropbox laden und personifiziert einsehbar machen. Danke wie immer und seit mehr als sieben Jahren für eure kompetente und nette Hilfe.

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Heiner,

du solltest aus der PET Untersuchung ja nicht nur die DVD sondern auch einen schriftlichen 
Bericht bekommen haben (oder noch bekommen?) in dem der Befund, zumindest für Mediziner verständlich, erläutert wird.

Wenn du dann noch ein Bild mit den entsprechend markierten Metastasen erhälst, wäre das gut.
Georg hat *hier*  gezeigt (#153), wie so etwas aussehen kann. (Klicke auf die blau unterlegten Worte "so einen Ausdruck").

Auch ich habe das erst auf meine schriftliche Bitte mit Vorlage dieses Bildes von Georg von meinem Untersucher erhalten.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Heiupet

Hallo Roland, danke für die Info. Ich habe ja noch nichts in Händen, und mein Freund wird die DVD und wahrscheinlich auch schriftliche Unterlagen erst nächste Woche bekommen. Die schaue ich mir dann mal an.

----------

